# Dragon Mage vs. 13 Dragon Princes



## reubiedoo (Mar 21, 2009)

That is for 390 points.

Knocked together a list which was basically Prince on Star Dragon, vambraces, AoC etc, Dragon Mage w/ 2 dispell scrolls, 3x 5 DP, 2x 10 Archers, 2 RBT, 2 Eagles. I planned to fly via cover right up the board and smash the two dragons into something tasty front and flank. DPs and eagles should make mischief. But doing the maths, I figure 13 more DP is the better option - even if they can't fly.

Opinions sought.


----------



## CoNnZ (Mar 28, 2009)

The dragon princes would be better. The trouble with dragon mages is that when they hit combat your opponent can just target the mage and with T3 and 2 wounds he isn't going to last long. The DP will last longer and you could try going for the banner that lets them move through cover to make them extremely mobile.


----------



## reubiedoo (Mar 21, 2009)

Nice idea thnks!


----------



## Fen-Dweller (Sep 25, 2009)

If this list is for 2k, you can't take any more heroes. I'd say drop the original Dragon Mage for two Mages on foot (to put in the Archers, for example), and then add the additional DPs. One mage alone isn't going to get his spells off at this level of points.

Good luck!


----------



## Barnster (Feb 11, 2010)

Dragon mages are best used in low point matches where the dragon is really scary. If your taking the star lord go for the foot mages and cavalry


----------

